# Older Craftsman Single Stage Won't Throw as far



## NE_OH_Snow (Feb 17, 2021)

I have a 20 year old Craftsman model 536.885200 snow thrower. I bought it used 10 years ago. It has worked great, but recently it stopped throwing snow as far as it used to. It really just empties light snow out the chute about 2 feet over, and the belt starts squealing in heavier or deeper snow. Attached link to manual, there is an adjustment for the auger drive cable, and one underneath for the "brake" to stop the auger when the bale is released. I have part numbers for a new auger cable and belt. Is there anything else that could be making it not work? I don't imagine the Tecumseh engine is under-performing. It starts on the 1st pull every time.

Also, I'd like 2nd opinion on the rubber auger blades. I was thinking about replacing them when I do the belt, but I showed the picture to a repair shop & the guy said it looked OK. It's riveted and there are kits with bolts to replace it, but you have to drill out 20+ rivets.

Thanks. 



https://www.searspartsdirect.com/manual/ry9dfub45e-000247/craftsman-536885200-gas-snowblower-parts


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

If the machine has been used much over the 20 years, i would take the time to replace the paddles, they are a normal wear item.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

You never replaced the belt yet?
I bet a new one would fix your problem.

Paddles?
Try the belt first, they look in fairly good shape from what I see.
The belt may be stretched from years of use.
Page 20 in your manual.

But like he said eventually you're going to need paddles anyway, normal from use .
How do they look close up?


----------



## NE_OH_Snow (Feb 17, 2021)

Thanks for responses. I hope to keep this Craftsman going for as long as possible. It's been used quite a bit by me - I have a 100ft paved driveway & I do the sidewalks on each side of my house (even though they SELDOM do mine!). 

The belt is on backorder, except for Sears Parts Direct, but they want almost twice as much as others do. It appears Murray fits the OEM part numbers for belt + auger cable.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I don't know if I'd replace the cable, definitely the belt and paddles. The paddles look worn, short. The belt is squealing because it's slipping because the sides are worm.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I was going to jump in and say that the paddle/auger looked very well worn but looking at a photo of a new one maybe not. Maybe all you need is a belt.
I'm not sure if you can somehow replace just the rubber without replacing the paddle assemble but at $160 if you did need it IMHO you should look at a newer machine.

Photo of part
.


https://www.searspartsdirect.com/product/4x1crg093j-0071-536/id-327072


----------



## arienskids (Jan 26, 2018)

Do the paddles touch the pavement or are they close to the pavement? Can you stick your pinky finger between the back housing and the center of the paddles? If yes the paddles are worn and need replacement. Leave the cables alone unless they are frayed, tractor supply or Napa will probably have a generic belt that will fit better for now especially considering most single stage units have notches to adjust the cable tension


----------



## NE_OH_Snow (Feb 17, 2021)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> I was going to jump in and say that the paddle/auger looked very well worn but looking at a photo of a new one maybe not. Maybe all you need is a belt.
> I'm not sure if you can somehow replace just the rubber without replacing the paddle assemble but at $160 if you did need it IMHO you should look at a newer machine.
> 
> Photo of part
> ...


Thanks for looking that up & you're right, the cost of a complete new auger would not be worth it for a 20-year-old machine. There are places that sell the rubber flights & new fasteners (~$45) so you can drill out the rivets. But it's labor intensive. So I'll try just a new belt 1st & see how it does.


----------



## NE_OH_Snow (Feb 17, 2021)

arienskids said:


> Do the paddles touch the pavement or are they close to the pavement? Can you stick your pinky finger between the back housing and the center of the paddles? If yes the paddles are worn and need replacement. Leave the cables alone unless they are frayed, tractor supply or Napa will probably have a generic belt that will fit better for now especially considering most single stage units have notches to adjust the cable tension


I'll check today for clearances.


----------



## NE_OH_Snow (Feb 17, 2021)

arienskids said:


> Do the paddles touch the pavement or are they close to the pavement? Can you stick your pinky finger between the back housing and the center of the paddles? If yes the paddles are worn and need replacement. Leave the cables alone unless they are frayed, tractor supply or Napa will probably have a generic belt that will fit better for now especially considering most single stage units have notches to adjust the cable tension


*Update* Well, the paddles just touch the pavement & I can certainly get a pinky (& more) between the center paddles & back housing. I'll definitely put a new belt on 1st just to see if any improvement. Then I'll do the paddles in the spring when the weather's better. I only have a single garage (not even 1-1/2 car), which is packed with stuff. So I have to wait until I can do it outdoors.

This is a kit similar to the ones I have found. They come with fasteners to replace rivets. 22'' Craftsman / Noma / Murray paddle set NEW for 22" Auger includes hardware | eBay


----------

